# Won one of these....



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

Christmas came early for me.










Knob Creek network members were invited to participate in a 6-week long contest answering a Bourbon related trivia question each week. Getting all 6 right made you eligible to win the 6 oz flask (You still had to be one for the first 800 to get all 6). The picture above doesn't really do it justice, nice bright shiny stainless steel. Anyhow, if your interested in future promotions go join the Knob Creek network and get their e-mails, I used a disposable e-mail address when I joined and the only emails received at that address have been from them so I'm pretty sure they don't sell your e-mail address.

Sad thing (well not that sad) is that the first thing to go in it will probably be Makers Mark since I finished my bottle of Knob Creek and Makers is what I have on hand now.

Thanks for letting me share my early Christmas.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Congrats dude. That flask is awesome and just in time for the best bourbon time of the year.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice win.

Perfect for those days in the garage or just traveling with cigars and on the go. :al


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Very nice flask. You'll have to keep that with you for those cold winter days. A little nip from it now and again will keep you toasty inside.


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

slick little flask...I like it.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

sweet!


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey, nothing sad about having to drink Makers Mark. It has always been good to me.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

cmiller said:


> Christmas came early for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'mon Chris. With your part time adventures you don't have a bottle of both? Shame on you! You are going to have to hang out around me a bit more


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

punch said:


> C'mon Chris. With your part time adventures you don't have a bottle of both? Shame on you! You are going to have to hang out around me a bit more


The wife is taking all the excess cash for the kids Christmas. In January or so I will probably pick up a bottle of Knob Creek or maybe one of the other Knob Creek brands (Bookers, Bakers, Basil Hayden) plus maybe a scotch.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

My Christmas present for this year is a box of Montecristo Afrique Machame and a bottle of Aberlour A'bunadh scotch. I should be enjoying myself for a little while.


----------

